# Which Kiwi would you probably wouldn't mind meeting IRL?



## ZeCommissar (Sep 8, 2018)

Alright this thread is pretty simple. Tag one or more kiwis that you wouldn't mind meeting IRL, video chatting, or whatever, and optionally explain why.  

The kiwi doesn't have to be currently unbanned either.

But remember! You are admitting you would be willing to do the ULTIMATE POWERLEVEL which would be actually meeting someone. 


Alright one goyim I would meet is @Heinrich Himmler  since from the :powerlevel: snippets he's posted he actually seems a little similar to one of my best friends IRL and seems like a chill dude. 

I would also briefly talk to ADK so I could see the autism in person. If ADK's autism was this bad in his posts, and in the videos i've seen, then I can only imagine what it's like when actually talking to the guy.


Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any meetups that happen due to this thread. Unless they are kinky


----------



## Caesare (Sep 8, 2018)

@Mikeula


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 8, 2018)

@LegendaryChristorian


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 8, 2018)

@Y2KBaby
@Erich Raeder
@Nekromantik
@ZeCommissar
@Dink Smallwood

they all seem cool people to hang out for a beer


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 8, 2018)

@FierceBrosnan seems to be someone with a level head, I wouldn't mind having a beer with him,

@Reynard so we could talk about military history and they could show me their guitar collection.

@Trilby because he seems to be a cool guy overall.

@Yaoi Huntress Earth is a fellow World of Darkness fan and seems to be someone who would be cool to talk games with.

@Kari Kamiya seems like the kind of person who would be cool to sit around and watch anime with.

@Randall Fragg because he's a badass and a fellow tabletop gamer

@millais would be someone I would love to talk Civil War history with

@Gym Leader Elesa for similar reasons

@thx1138 would be awesome to play old-school D&D with


----------



## EH 110 (Sep 8, 2018)

@xenomorph
@hotcheetospuffs

They'd be fun to talk to.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 8, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler 
@Flustercuck 
@Tetraphobia 
@Vrakks
@Uncanny Valley 
and a couple other people I can't think of right now


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 8, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> @Heinrich Himmler
> @Flustercuck
> @Tetraphobia
> @Vrakks
> ...



How about me?


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 8, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> How about me?


@ICameToplaY


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 8, 2018)

@Toxoplasmosis 
@Tiny Clanger 
@Thiccc Weenie 
@hotcheetospuffs 

oh the fun we would have


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 8, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> @ICameToplaY



Yay!!!

Here's mine:
@Reynard
@Y2K Baby
@firestoopscience
@Derbydollar
@Heinrich Himmler
@Kiwi Jeff
@Uncanny Valley
@Ass eating cunt
and of course @Dink Smallwood.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 8, 2018)

@Hui


----------



## vertexwindi (Sep 8, 2018)

ive hung out with kiwis irl

never again


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 8, 2018)

@*The Shadow*


----------



## jewelry investor (Sep 8, 2018)

@FierceBrosnan  Tend to have similar minds on things
@Y2K Baby gets it
@Vrakks hard worker
@Heinrich Himmler 
@Fuck you jewish cunt inspired my username (it’s a combo of that & the closest item near me)
@Dirt McGirt has a level head


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Sep 8, 2018)

xenomorph said:


> @Toxoplasmosis
> @Tiny Clanger
> @Thiccc Weenie
> @hotcheetospuffs
> ...



Seconded, all. Oh the hell we would raise. Plus @She Who Dealt It fo sho, @Barbarella @MirnaMinkoff @C3PBRO .....in fact, most of the BP girls just need to  get together over a cauldron. And the lads I suppose, but boys aren't allowed. We might let them look on from outside. In the cold. If they paid us.

I like pretty much all the Kiwis I interact with - for a bunch of obnoxious hateful wankers, most are cool. I'd pretty much party with all of you, and I've been hiding under the bed for the last decade.

Ps; @A Owl - how could I possibly forget you? We can sit in the corner over a small sherry pretending everyone else doesn't hate the Brits. 

 @yawning sneasel but that's crawly bumlick. I spose we could lend him a dress?


----------



## jewelry investor (Sep 8, 2018)

@RichardMongler


----------



## Canned Bread (Sep 8, 2018)

@Fagnasty so I can fight him irl


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 8, 2018)

I'd rather swallow a razor blade than interact with any of you broken spastics in real life.


----------



## Clop (Sep 8, 2018)

Definitely @Fagnasty 

I'm used to listening to other people spout abuse, it's very calming. Nice people make me feel nauseous.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 8, 2018)

forgot
@Tetraphobia 
@FierceBrosnan 
@ICameToplaY


----------



## Thiccc Weenie (Sep 8, 2018)

xenomorph said:


> @Toxoplasmosis
> @Tiny Clanger
> @Thiccc Weenie
> @hotcheetospuffs
> ...


I concur. You individuals bring me joy.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Sep 8, 2018)

@nyess 
@wagglyplacebo 
@Gym Leader Elesa 
@Hortator


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 8, 2018)

@Eryngium seems like a cool guy tbh


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Sep 8, 2018)

Canned Bread said:


> @Fagnasty so I can fight him irl



DON'T waken the Kraak-

Oh.


----------



## jewelry investor (Sep 8, 2018)

I'd play some beer and pretzel games of 40k with @Ted_Breakfast


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 8, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> @FierceBrosnan  Tend to have similar minds on things
> @Y2K Baby gets it
> @Vrakks hard worker
> @Heinrich Himmler
> ...


@Vrakks 
Hard twerker.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 8, 2018)

@Syaoran Li - massive historyfag, would introduce to other historyfag friends
@Vrakks - always up for a nice chat
@FierceBrosnan - tend to think alike
@Pina Colada - we just sorta clicked over bad movies


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 8, 2018)

Syaoran Li said:


> @FierceBrosnan seems to be someone with a level head, I wouldn't mind having a beer with him,
> 
> @Reynard so we could talk about military history and they could show me their guitar collection.
> 
> ...


Thanks. you'd be fun to meet as well.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 8, 2018)

@wagglyplacebo
@Hui
@NotAKitty
@yawning sneasel
seem fun


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Sep 8, 2018)

@BubbleButt
@Kiwi Jeff
@Jewed Hunter
@Feline Darkmage
@yawning sneasel
@Mola Ram 
@Y2K Baby


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 8, 2018)

@Melchett because I've never met a Blackadder fan I didn't like.
@AnOminous just seems really cool.
@Super Collie because why not.
@Ravenor to sperg about 40k
@Caddchef for the same reason and to casually absorb his painting skills without him realising I wish I was as good as he was.
@DangerousGas because he made an amazing terrain piece for me and I owe him a beer.
There's probably more people but these are the ones that spring to mind.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 8, 2018)

@Melchett because we can discuss our interest in Stephen Fry icons.
@FierceBrosnan Because we already get along.
@UnKillFill Same reason above.
@ICameToplaY Because you seem nice.
@Heinrich Himmler  Same reason above.
@Reynard You know why.


----------



## MG 620 (Sep 8, 2018)

None, most of you are Vordy socks.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 8, 2018)

Tempest said:


> @wagglyplacebo
> @Hui
> @NotAKitty
> @yawning sneasel
> seem fun


I’d prob rape you irl tho


----------



## MMX (Sep 8, 2018)

@Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt

I'd share a beer and boiled burger with him


----------



## BubbleButt (Sep 8, 2018)

Whoever promises to murder me first.


----------



## drain (Sep 8, 2018)

*look for my name*
*doesnt see it*

fuck u all


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Feline Darkmage 
@yawning sneasel 
@Alan Pardew 
@The Fool 
@Cricket (If she’s even still alive)
@Fuck you jewish cunt
@Super Collie 

And more.


----------



## BeanBidan (Sep 8, 2018)

RIP Terry A.Davis. would of loved to meet the dude and buy him lunch


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 8, 2018)

Also @DrainRedRain, as I already promised him/her tea
@Reynard and @Flustercuck


----------



## drain (Sep 8, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Also @DrainRedRain, as I already promised him/her tea
> @Reynard and @Flustercuck



too late i already necked myself


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 8, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> too late i already necked myself


"I gently open the door."


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 8, 2018)

@Transvaalan


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 8, 2018)

Wew lad this be a long list. I'll keep reasons short.

@Reynard great to talk with and amazingly talented.
@Kurosaki Ichigo fun, funny, and also super talented. And mutal birbing.
@Syaoran Li cool guy all around and a history buff.
@Jewed Hunter same reason he would hang with me.
@Oscar Wildean rad person all around great taste in comedians.
@BubbleButt funny as fuck, may kill first out of respect.
@Feline Darkmage always gets the noggin joggin.
@Meowthkip one liners put me to shame. I must learn from her.
@bearycool great dude, no homo ( full homo).
@TheGreatCitracett smart, funny, brilliant with edits would rip on LaBelle with all day.
@LagoonaBlue genuinely sweet person all around and smart.
@BestUserName you're a mystery to me but I like ya.
@UnsufficentBoobage great person and another treasure to talk to.
@DrJonesHat loves the old school tech and super knowledgeable.
@Judge Holden History buff and Brianna Wu thrasher. What's not to love?
@Y2K Baby in Texas, might be a realtive honestly. Always makes me laugh.
@Heinrich Himmler a beacon of positivity and upstanding guy all around.

Sheeit if I missed anyone I still love ya, I'm just goddawful with names.

@Ron /pol/ another all around rad dude.
@DrainRedRain we grabbin a beer and breaking shit.


----------



## drain (Sep 8, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> "I gently open the door."







FierceBrosnan said:


> @Y2K Baby in Texas



wait


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 8, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


>


Why didn't I see it sooner?
Why didn't I check?
it's all my fault.... my fault...


----------



## Draza (Sep 8, 2018)

@Ratko_falco


----------



## drain (Sep 8, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Why didn't I see it sooner?
> Why didn't I check?
> it's all my fault.... my fault...



beauty


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 8, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> *look for my name*
> *doesnt see it*
> 
> fuck u all


I'll look for you if I ever find myself in Kazakhstan c:


----------



## Flustercuck (Sep 8, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> @Heinrich Himmler
> @Flustercuck
> @Tetraphobia
> @Vrakks
> ...





Heinrich Himmler said:


> Also @DrainRedRain, as I already promised him/her tea
> @Reynard and @Flustercuck


two people that would actually meet me? I'm flattered


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 8, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> beauty


do you forgive me


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 8, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> *look for my name*
> *doesnt see it*
> 
> fuck u all


Just start sperging out. Infamy may not be as good as popularity but it's a step up from obscurity. Just ask @Fagnasty who settled hard for infamy.


----------



## drain (Sep 8, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> @DrainRedRain we grabbin a beer and breaking shit.



im doing this exactly right now irl



LazarusOwenhart said:


> Just start sperging out. Infamy may not be as good as popularity but it's a step up from obscurity. Just ask @Fagnasty who settled hard for infamy.



maybe when i get finally halal'ed people will read my manifesto and remember me



Heinrich Himmler said:


> do you forgive me


----------



## wateryketchup (Sep 8, 2018)

this one looks pretty nice


----------



## James Howlett (Sep 8, 2018)

I would legitimately love to meet anyone who knows Kiwi Farms without me telling them about it. Double points for any registered user. 3x points for registered users who also have their own thread.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm sorry I forgot you @bearycool because I love the gays.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 8, 2018)

James Howlett said:


> I would legitimately love to meet anyone who knows Kiwi Farms without me telling them about it. Double points for any registered user. 3x points for registered users who also have their own thread.


We need some sort of secret codephrase. Whenever I'm in a big city, particularly in a place where geeks congregate, I always keep an eye out for Kiwi t-shirts so one day I can sidle up to somebody and be like, "psst, psst, It's Laz, who're you," out of the side of my mouth.


----------



## DangerousGas (Sep 8, 2018)

Tbh, I'd like to meet my fellow bongistani kiwis. I know at least three brits who have posted on here, although they're not exactly regular posters. I'd just like to get a feel for the spread of mindsets.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 8, 2018)

DangerousGas said:


> Tbh, I'd like to meet my fellow bongistani kiwis. I know at least three brits who have posted on here, although they're not exactly regular posters. I'd just like to get a feel for the spread of mindsets.


You ought to have worked out by now I'm one of Her Majesties Secret Spergish.


----------



## James Howlett (Sep 8, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> We need some sort of secret codephrase. Whenever I'm in a big city, particularly in a place where geeks congregate, I always keep an eye out for Kiwi t-shirts so one day I can sidle up to somebody and be like, "psst, psst, It's Laz, who're you," out of the side of my mouth.



The code phrase should be "Can I buy you a tall glass of Fanta?"


----------



## Nekromantik (Sep 8, 2018)

People I'd like to come to my Kiwi BBQ.
@Heinrich Himmler So we can talk about foreign movies.
@Y2K Baby Because Texas.
@Reynard I'm still a guitar noob, but I know you and Mr. Nekro could talk about that stuff. 
@Trilby We can talk about old animation.
@The Shadow At least there will be someone else that I can talk about Pulp with.
And any other Kiwis from Texas. I'll even share my rum.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 8, 2018)

James Howlett said:


> The code phrase should be "Can I buy you a tall glass of Fanta?"


Ok if I ever see @Melchett in public my greeting will now be "Fertilise your Fanta milady?"


----------



## pozilei (Sep 8, 2018)

@Cosmos because she seems like a nice person. 

There are probably plenty of other Kiwis I like but she was one of the first that came to mind that haven't been mentioned 20 times already.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 8, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> I'd play some beer and pretzel games of 40k with @Ted_Breakfast



*throws badly painted miniatures at you until he wins Warhammer forever*


----------



## Terror Rism (Sep 8, 2018)

i'd let @Y2K Baby eat some of the plants from my home but that's about it


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Ratko_falco  seems like a great guy and is funny in chat. 
@Judge Holden  is hilarious
@Diabeetus-chan  seems like one of the new up and coming posters and has made some great content
@Hortator seems like a chill guy
And of course @Jerry Smith  so I can punch in the face for stealing my bit.


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 8, 2018)

Jerry_ smith56 said:


> @Ratko_falco  seems like a great guy and is funny in chat.
> @Judge Holden  is hilarious
> @Diabeetus-chan  seems like one of the new up and coming posters and has made some great content
> @Hortator seems like a chill guy
> And of course @Jerry Smith  so I can punch in the face for stealing my bit.


That was actually my list too


----------



## c-no (Sep 8, 2018)

@Jaimas, @Dork Of Ages, and @Guardian G.I. since I do speak with them from time to time on Steam.

@Jaiman since we're both autist that are part of the Farms and also because of Gachi shit such as the great late Billy Herrington.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Dink Smallwood because we're both weebs from Indiana.
@Eggplant because he has some cool tastes in games, and knows way more about guns than me.
@Heinrich Himmler You always seem nice in the profile posts you leave on other's profiles.
@Marvin despite the ((())), knows a lot about crypto and we're both coding nerds.
@Y2K Baby If that nigger would stop giving my posts feels ratings.
Any of the banned YCP members in the YouTube Poop thread (@RepQuest, @TVBForever, @Ride, etc).


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 8, 2018)

Terror Rism said:


> i'd let @Y2K Baby eat some of the plants from my home but that's about it


YES.


----------



## Near (Sep 8, 2018)

@FuckYou


----------



## Cosmos (Sep 8, 2018)

pozilei said:


> @Cosmos because she seems like a nice person.
> 
> There are probably plenty of other Kiwis I like but she was one of the first that came to mind that haven't been mentioned 20 times already.



Thanks so much! 

Anyway, I'd like to meet pretty much everyone mentioned in this thread. They're all cool people.


----------



## BubbleButt (Sep 8, 2018)

We should start a Kiwi rock supergroup


----------



## HazamA (Sep 8, 2018)

Kiwi meet another Kiwi. *Autism intensifies*


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 9, 2018)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Just start sperging out. Infamy may not be as good as popularity but it's a step up from obscurity. Just ask @Fagnasty who settled hard for infamy.



The halal life chose me.


----------



## ASU (Sep 9, 2018)

I travel constantly so I probably have bumped into some of you without knowing it, which is slightly disturbing.

Is @FramerGirl420 still available? She's got those crazy eyes.


----------



## omori (Sep 9, 2018)

@FierceBrosnan cause we be spergin at each other for a while now. He a cool old guy
@Give Her The D for maximum bleach sperging 
@Meowthkip  I don't think we've ever actually spoken to each other but you seem great at shit talking so that's great in my eyes
@Dollars2010 because I think I accidentally found blackmail on
Will add more when I think about it


----------



## Maxliam (Sep 9, 2018)

BubbleButt said:


> We should start a Kiwi rock supergroup


I can play the sit n spin!


----------



## bearycool (Sep 9, 2018)

There's honestly a shit ton of you I would love to meet IRL and then halal on Kiwi Farms

@Desire Lines
@yawning sneasel
@diana
@Visitor
@Orth

Are probably my top 5 currently


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 9, 2018)

@sperginity and @UselessRubberKeyboard, you're my top picks.


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Sep 9, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler @Barbarella @Petronella @LofaSofa @AtaraxiaNeurotica not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 9, 2018)

*@Heinrich Himmler*, because of course. She's my favorite user on here, and if she isn't at least in your top ten, you're almost as dumb as Maddox.
*@Testaclese Maximus*, they seem chill as hell. I spent a good amount of time making his profile picture, condensing the file to be usable on Kiwi Farms. I did that for a reason.
*@Jerry_ smith56* and *@Hortator*, because they said they wouldn't mind meeting me and because they are funny and cool in their own right.
*@Alec Benson Leary*, because if you aren't at least 75% sure you'd be willing to have a drink with him, your life is off the rails.
*@Trilby* seems cool, as well as nice to talk to.
*@millais* for reasons above.
*@Kevin Spencer*, because he once had a profile picture of a character from _Clerks: The Animated Series_, and anyone who knows that existed at one point is probably cool.

And then, once we're all together, we can circle around *@Destiny* and ask him how do he be short


----------



## SeaPancake (Sep 9, 2018)

@PLB, @timecop, @Desire Lines, @FierceBrosnan, @Abilene, @Pop-Tart, @rattrap 

You're all fam when I'm not consumed by edgy misanthropy.

And @Kiwi Jeff, because someone with a dancin' gator as an avatar has to be cool.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 10, 2018)

bearycool said:


> There's honestly a shit ton of you I would love to meet IRL and then halal on Kiwi Farms
> 
> @Desire Lines
> @yawning sneasel
> ...



I would want to meet this homo too.



SeaPancake said:


> @PLB, @timecop, @Desire Lines, @FierceBrosnan, @Abilene, @Pop-Tart, @rattrap
> 
> You're all fam when I'm not consumed by edgy misanthropy.
> 
> And @Kiwi Jeff, because someone with a dancin' gator as an avatar has to be cool.



I know I'm a fuckin' ass to you sometimes, but you too.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 10, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> @FierceBrosnan cause we be spergin at each other for a while now. He a cool old guy
> @Give Her The D for maximum bleach sperging
> @Meowthkip  I don't think we've ever actually spoken to each other but you seem great at shit talking so that's great in my eyes
> @Dollars2010 because I think I accidentally found blackmail on
> Will add more when I think about it


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 10, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> @sperginity and @UselessRubberKeyboard, you're my top picks.


Likewise!  

I'd also love a cuppa and a knees-up with @BOLDYSPICY!, @Ravenor, @Chandler Cats and @AnOminous, although I'm not sure I could take so much excitement and would probably have a fit of the vapours.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 10, 2018)

@LagoonaBlue, @AnOminous, @Ravenor, @BOLDYSPICY!, @Chandler Cats, @UselessRubberKeyboard, @Marvin, @Alec Benson Leary, @trombonista, @FierceBrosnan, @A Owl, @Tiny Clanger, @TheGreatCitracett, @Meowthkip   and/or @Fareal

Not necessarily in a preferential order.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 10, 2018)

@NobleGreyHorse @Fareal @S-chan @WalterSDempsey @Negi Springfield @TheGreatCitracett @Thanatos @CWCissey


----------



## QB 290 (Sep 10, 2018)

@AnOminous so we can collectively nerd about dwarf fortress and cry that the thread on it died here.
@big baby jesus so we can call Robert kirkman fat and laugh at his TV show.
@Darwin Watterson because he's an all around cool guy
@yawning sneasel for being best mod
@entropyseekswork so we can laugh at certain people who's names begin with F


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Sep 10, 2018)

@skiddlez said he'd make me hamburgers, so I guess he's probably good people.


----------



## Gorgar (Sep 10, 2018)

Everyone so that I can film an orgy taking place and upload it to Pornhub and take all the revenue.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 10, 2018)

@NobleGreyHorse we're both Scottish and women afaik, and I like the cut of her jib.
@shawnphase i think would be fun to hang out with. I like thier sense of humor,and. we'v had some cool times here and there messing with @RomeoRose. Don't want to meet that asshole though.
Edit to say...
D'aww, @shawnphase is feeling me up...lol


----------



## Derp Potato (Sep 10, 2018)

None.

I don't trust any of you bitches.


----------



## Eggplant (Sep 10, 2018)

@Marvin because it's Marvin
@timecop because he also likes E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy and is a massive gunsperg too


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Sep 10, 2018)

@NotATurkey Because he’s really a youtuber (Turkey Tom) who seems like a sane enough person to be around with.


----------



## shawnphase (Sep 10, 2018)

you too @Toasty you rad! i got a passport thats good a while longer, are you in scotland too or just scottish? maybe sometday i'll check it out. my cousin married a girl from scotland, im not sure if he's ever even came back, heh! hes probably been married for 10 years now. i wouldnt mind hangin with viridian or noble, nurse hatchet either, seems like all the ladies of kf that ive talked to on here are super chill. totally smashes the misconception of the site too, i dig that a ton. i wasnt sure if i was gonna stick around at first but im glad i did, the discussions on here have me rolling with laughter a lotta the time.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 10, 2018)

shawnphase said:


> you too @Toasty you rad! i got a passport thats good a while longer, are you in scotland too or just scottish? maybe sometday i'll check it out. my cousin married a girl from scotland, im not sure if he's ever even came back, heh! hes probably been married for 10 years now. i wouldnt mind hangin with viridian or noble, nurse hatchet either, seems like all the ladies of kf that ive talked to on here are super chill. totally smashes the misconception of the site too, i dig that a ton. i wasnt sure if i was gonna stick around at first but im glad i did, the discussions on here have me rolling with laughter a lotta the time.


Just Scottish, not there.


----------



## RI 360 (Sep 10, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> @AnOminous so we can collectively nerd about dwarf fortress and cry that the thread on it died here.
> @big baby jesus so we can call Robert kirkman fat and laugh at his TV show.
> @Darwin Watterson because he's an all around cool guy
> @yawning sneasel for being best mod
> @entropyseekswork so we can laugh at certain people


Meeting me comes with complimentary sexual assault.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 11, 2018)

entropyseekswork said:


> Meeting me comes with complimentary sexual assault.



She's not lying.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 11, 2018)

Not in order -

@BOLDYSPICY! (Our Kid)
@MMX (Wool)
@JSGOTI (Designated driver)
@UselessRubberKeyboard (Enthusiast of fluffy buggers)
@CWCissey (Seriously Kim's some night soon dude).
@Jaimas (Seriously a bloke after my own longposting heart, but with far better content). 
@LazarusOwenhart (Honestly sound bloke)
@Ruin (Shitposter with a heart)
@The American Hedgehog  (All round quality poster).
@AnOminous (Legaly trained liver).
@Chandler Cats (proves Cat's an Dog's can be mates).
@The Dude (need I say more?)
@Ginger Piglet (My kiwi retinues designated Blank, but is my blank and a quality poster)
@Cosmos (0ne of the best A&H posters, and someone who I would happily get shitfaced with while watching the news).
@Ponderous Pillock (One of the nicest and most well informed people I have ever had the pleaure of talking to online or off)

I know I am missing a few, and I am sorry if I have forgotten you off the list.


----------



## Negi Springfield (Sep 12, 2018)

LagoonaBlue said:


> @NobleGreyHorse @Fareal @S-chan @WalterSDempsey @Negi Springfield @TheGreatCitracett @Thanatos @CWCissey


I wouldn't mind meeting you too...cause as far as I can tell you're good.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 12, 2018)

@Jewelsmakerguy because we're also long-time friends off the Farms.
@DrainRedRain, @Oscar Wildean, @BOLDYSPICY!,  @Yaoi Huntress Earth, and @Cosmos because they're funny and good-natured gals who share a lot of wisdom with their girl talk. I could see us shopping and bar-hopping on the weekends!
@Heinrich Himmler, @Dink Smallwood, @Uncanny Valley,@ISO'os, @Nazi vegeta, @Yog Sothoth, @big baby jesus, @Y2K Baby, @Kiwi Jeff, @ToroidalBoat and @Rat Speaker because we love to mess around on OT, Inner Circle, and each other's profiles with shitposts and laughs. They seem like the perfect people to have a house party or MST3K-style movie night with (ditto with the previously mentioned users).


----------



## wellthathappened (Sep 12, 2018)

Don't want any of y'all in my living room.


----------



## drain (Sep 12, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> because they're funny and good-natured girls who share a lot of wisdom with their girl talk. I could see us shopping and bar-hopping on the weekends!



sounds like the kind of things im 100% in, no joke


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 13, 2018)

Toasty said:


> @NobleGreyHorse we're both Scottish and women afaik, and I like the cut of her jib.



I think you're confusing Noble with @Fareal (and possibly myself) since they both interact a lot.

Myself and Fareal are both Scottish women, Noble is American.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 13, 2018)

LagoonaBlue said:


> I think you're confusing Noble with @Fareal (and possibly myself) since they both interact a lot.
> 
> Myself and Fareal are both Scottish women, Noble is American.


I'm sorry I should have clarified, by descent, not necessarily nationality. I my self am second generation American. Many Americans of Scottish heritage are very proud of it and consider it an important part of our identity.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 13, 2018)

Toasty said:


> I'm sorry I should have clarified, by descent, not necessarily nationality. I my self am second generation American. Many Americans of Scottish heritage are very proud of it and consider it an important part of our identity.



Ah well, thank you.  I thought you thought Noble was actually from Scotland.


----------



## A Owl (Sep 13, 2018)

Tiny Clanger said:


> Ps; @A Owl - how could I possibly forget you? We can sit in the corner over a small sherry pretending everyone else doesn't hate the Brits.



Aww, thank you @Tiny Clanger!
Bottoms up old bean, chin chin tally-ho wot wot!


----------



## Trans-istor (Sep 13, 2018)

@Reynard definitely. Maybe @Dunkirk.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 13, 2018)

Trans-istor said:


> @Reynard definitely. Maybe @Dunkirk.


Really?  Why me?  I'm not that interesting of a person. lol


----------



## Regu (Sep 13, 2018)

Trans-istor said:


> @Reynard definitely. Maybe @Dunkirk.


While i am certainly an interesting person, I must warn you that English is not my first language and I can hardly speak it.


----------



## Trans-istor (Sep 13, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Really?  Why me?  I'm not that interesting of a person. lol



You're also not that :autistic:.



Dunkirk said:


> While i am certainly an interesting person, I must warn you that English is not my first language and I can hardly speak it.



Neither can my mother.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 14, 2018)

@Alpha Loves You 
@Uncanny Valley 
@Heinrich Himmler 
You all are very nice and at least one of you is named after a nazi which is always fun.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 15, 2018)

I genuinely like so many Kiwis that it's hard to narrow it down to a list that wouldn't be huge. First people that come to mind are @ShittyRecolor ,  @Curt Sibling , @Heinrich Himmler , and @AnOminous.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 15, 2018)

I'd like to DP Barb with @yawning sneasel  on Bob's grave while Chris watches.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 16, 2018)

I think it'd be fun to hang out with pretty much all of you, but if I had to choose a handful Kiwis to for a street gang with, I'd probably go with @AnOminous , @MerriedxReldnahc , @Pina Colada , @Kiwi Jeff , @Curt Sibling , @Miel67 , @Heinrich Himmler , @Reynard , @Y2K Baby , @ToroidalBoat , @Trilby , @Uncanny Valley , @The Nameless One and @Irwin M. Felcher . We'd roam the streets at night and bust some chumps!


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 24, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> @Cricket (If she’s even still alive)


Oh ye of little faith


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 19, 2019)

@ICameToplaY because she's nice.

Also:


@Sexy Times Hitler
@Uncanny Valley
@AnOminous
@J A N D E K

I'll add more soon.

And any of you peeps as long as you take a fucking shower


----------



## Gordon Cole (Feb 20, 2019)

If I had to choose a couple: @TheImportantFart, @neural, @WEEDle, @Lensherr, @Marvin, @Spl00gies, @Desire Lines, @FatFuckFrank, @CWCissey and @Louise Belcher. You're all pretty cool people.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 20, 2019)

I'd go with @It's HK-47 , and @GethN7.  Both robots. Hmmm....

We could sperg about politics and gamergate and then they'd leave because I have nothing interesting to say.


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 20, 2019)

I want to meet Marvin. I talked to him on a different forum before I joined this forum.


----------



## Done (Feb 20, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> If I had to choose a couple: @TheImportantFart, @neural, @WEEDle, @Lensherr, @Marvin, @Spl00gies, @Desire Lines, @FatFuckFrank, @CWCissey and @Louise Belcher. You're all pretty cool people.


Thanks my dude, you'd be on the top of my list btw. 

(Also it is weird as fuck to see Lagoona's pony underwear avatar in some random thread, thanks @yawning sneasel  )


----------



## Lensherr (Feb 20, 2019)

Probably @Sexy Times Hitler , @Mola Ram , @Flexo , @RockVolnutt , @TheImportantFart , and @Jaimas.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 20, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I want to meet Marvin. I talked to him on a different forum before I joined this forum.


Marvin seems like an OK dude/person, even if he has wrong opinions on some issues.  He could hang out with me and the robots if he wants.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I want to meet Marvin. I talked to him on a different forum before I joined this forum.


You should have went and met chris


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 20, 2019)

What? I don’t live in virgina.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Feb 20, 2019)

@Francis E. Dec Esc.
@Null
@Curt Sibling
and whoever Mr. Metokur is all seem pretty chill, would definitely hang with 'em.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Feb 20, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> If I had to choose a couple: @TheImportantFart, @neural, @Lensherr,


MovieBob class of 2016 unite (@neural actually joined later, but we won't hold that against him)! Seriously though, I'd love to meet up with you guys too, along with @Mola Ram (as long as he leaves my heart alone).

I'd also love to meet up with my fellow Britfag Kiwis. @CWCissey, @Ponderous Pillock, @Ravenor, @LazarusOwenhart and @Ginger Piglet are the first that spring to mind - me and Ginger Piglet could trade some legal war stories. Shooting the shit with @2odastream (Scotfag) about _Doctor Who_ and the like would be pretty fun too.

It'd be pretty cool to meet @Hollywood Hulk Hogan too. Dude has some of the funniest stories from PVCC.

@Testaclese Maximus. The only shitposter I can think of recently who rivals CatParty and Dynastia.

@Alan Pardew. We have a mutual fascination with ZSponge and *Asterisk* so I think we'd get on pretty well.

@Feline Darkmage, because I don't have enough decent trannies in my life.

@BOLDYSPICY! because I still owe you big time for that Pufferton. It's worth at least a drink.

@Jewelsmakerguy, my first follower and one of the best contributors to the DeviantArt Horrors and Cartoon-related threads.

@WeeGee and @Calooby. We survived SolidMario together.

@Chandler Cats. We've had many a long conversation about _Star Wars_. Same with @Saney.

Oh and @Cosmos. You got me hooked on creepypastas Halloween 2015 and I've never looked back.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice. Maybe we do need a BritKiwi Meetup....


----------



## drain (Feb 20, 2019)

@Cowlick


----------



## Flexo (Feb 20, 2019)

Lensherr said:


> Probably @Sexy Times Hitler , @Mola Ram , @Flexo , @RockVolnutt , @TheImportantFart , and @Jaimas.



I would join those particular meatbags for a drink as well. (We owe several to @Sexy Times Hitler.) Our glorious leader, @It's HK-47 has approved of liquoring up humans before killing them.


----------



## SJ 485 (Feb 20, 2019)

@Desire Lines, @neural, @Kiwi Jeff, @Spl00gies, @skiddlez, @balcolm, @yawning sneasel, @bearycool, @Hortator, @Rumpled Foreskin, @CasualSeppuku, @Big Bad Brat, @Tempest, @Vrakks, @Gengar, @hood LOLCOW, @Rio, @Null, @Dial M for Misgender, @CRICET, @Testaclese Maximus, @LegoTugboat, I know for sure I'm missing some people but I can't name everyone:
You guys are fun folx. I'd buy you all a beer, except @Desire Lines because he can't handle the drink at all. :^)


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 20, 2019)

Visitor said:


> @Desire Lines, @neural, @Kiwi Jeff, @Spl00gies, @skiddlez, @balcolm, @yawning sneasel, @bearycool, @Hortator, @Rumpled Foreskin, @CasualSeppuku, @Big Bad Brat, @Tempest, @Vrakks, @Gengar, @hood LOLCOW, @Rio, @Null, @Dial M for Misgender, @CRICET, @Testaclese Maximus, @LegoTugboat, I know for sure I'm missing some people but I can't name everyone:
> You guys are fun folx. I'd buy you all a beer, except @Desire Lines because he can't handle the drink at all. :^)


all these, and i'd like to add in @BOLDYSPICY!, @diana (rip), @Hui (for extreme bullying, also rip), @Melchett, @Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (don't think i've forgot!), @Prussian Blue, and @Sexy Times Hitler. I am also sure I didn't name someone, and I am sorry 






Spoiler



and i guess @Visitor, even though he won't buy me a beer like a massive fagger 


Spoiler



jk ly


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 20, 2019)

everyone on my followed list


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 20, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> everyone on my followed list



Including me?


----------



## The Great Citracett (Feb 20, 2019)

Just stumbled on this thread, hadn't seen it before.

There's a bunch of kiwis I wouldn't mind hanging out with, and I know there's a few who mentioned they live in my state, but I'm not going to tag them here. Some lolcows around here too so picking up some local kiwis for lolcow recon might be a fun time.

Gotta say though, I'm not quite sure how I feel about being immortalized next to a pair of MLP panties.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Feb 22, 2019)

The really fat ones. Because if the meeting goes south, they'll be super easy to run away from.


----------



## Altera the Hun (Feb 22, 2019)

@AnxiousRobin @Yaoi Huntress Earth @ICameToplaY @BubbleButt, y'all seem like nice people to be around with and everyone in the star wars thread would be fun to talk to irl while watch in both in amazement and horror as Disney runs a beloved property into the dirt and keeps digging it further and further.


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 22, 2019)

Altera the Hun said:


> @AnxiousRobin @Yaoi Huntress Earth @ICameToplaY @BubbleButt, y'all seem like nice people to be around with and everyone in the star wars thread would be fun to talk to irl while watch in both in amazement and horror as Disney runs a beloved property into the dirt and keeps digging it further and further.


Awww thanks! I'd love to hang out with you too! I don't understand anything about Star Wars but I'd love to bitch about it being awful!


----------



## KiwiKritter (Feb 24, 2019)

@Null because tbh he seems like a hardworking and caring dude, I like his streams. 

@Cedric_Eff because we are both fags.


----------



## GrahamAton (Apr 30, 2019)

@The Shadow stumbled across me in the beginning
@Tard Baby and @ICameToplaY you two mischievous fucks would be awesome to run into


----------



## Slavic Insider (Feb 5, 2021)

Chris-Chan, but only if I have a pickle suit ready.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 5, 2021)

I think @Mesh Gear Fox and I would get along very well IRL.

as another horror fanatic, I’d love to have a beer and talk horror movies with @horrorfan89 also

@Syaoran Li is another righteous dude I wouldn’t mind meeting as well


----------



## Marnie (Feb 5, 2021)

Probably @Marnie.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Feb 5, 2021)

anyone that posts in the drunk / high thread.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 5, 2021)

Though I disagree with @Syaoran Li on religion, he and I seem to gel really well

I'd like to hear war stories from @Jet Fuel Johnny. Notice me, senpai. 

Fancy a beer or a cup of tea, @Vyse Inglebard?


----------



## Vyse Inglebard (Feb 5, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> Though I disagree with @Syaoran Li on religion, he and I seem to gel really well
> 
> I'd like to hear war stories from @Jet Fuel Johnny. Notice me, senpai.
> 
> Fancy a beer or a cup of tea, @Vyse Inglebard?


I'd prefer a cold hard Pepsi, myself, thanks. As for my own personal list, both of those in @Meat Target's list, along with @Meat Target himself of course, @Yamma Damma, @frozenrunner, @Zero Day Defense, @JosephStalin for some nice old boomer/war stories, @Cheesegirl78, @Michael Jacks0n, @The Pink Panther, @TerribleIdeas™, @Steamboat_Bill for his animation expertise, @Ruin, @Salubrious, @ConfederateIrishman, @SteelPlatedHeart, @CatParty so I can get the deets on how to find those wack-ass articles, and @Bitchstopher Columbitch(Fuckin' emojis, man).


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 5, 2021)

@catpin and @Sergeant At Arms


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 6, 2021)

You people are all crazy. I wouldn't want to meet any of you in person.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 6, 2021)

UnKillShredDurr said:


> You people are all crazy. I wouldn't want to meet any of you in person.


The only reason I wouldn't would be the whole self-doxing aspect.  Otherwise I'd have a night at the bar with pretty much any random selection of kiwis including A&N posters.


----------



## JosephStalin (Feb 6, 2021)

Plenty, too many to list without forgetting someone.   Have "met" some great people here.   

One thing I've found on the redboards/KF over the last twenty years or so - you can find a much higher quality of discussions available than IRL.   You can find or start a conversation on just about any subject and encounter people who know what they are talking about.   You can learn a great deal.  Lot of smart people out there.  I tend to stay away from the pigfighting.  Serves no purpose.  Easier to just put the person on "ignore", save time and energy for productive and/or pleasant discussions.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Feb 6, 2021)

@WinchesterPremium


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 6, 2021)

I'd meet certain members, along with a bunch of FBI party vans.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 6, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I think @Mesh Gear Fox and I would get along very well IRL.
> 
> as another horror fanatic, I’d love to have a beer and talk horror movies with @horrorfan89 also
> 
> @Syaoran Li is another righteous dude I wouldn’t mind meeting as well


i must warn you i can get pretty off the rails when im drunk


----------



## The Dude (Feb 7, 2021)

Honestly, I wouldn't mind spending time IRL with pretty much any Kiwi. I've got a few homies here that would be towards the top of the list, but anyone who would enjoy spending time with my spergy ass would be someone I'd happily spend time with. Wouldn't mind going shooting with Null.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 7, 2021)

The Dude said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't mind spending time IRL with pretty much any Kiwi. I've got a few homies here that would be towards the top of the list, but anyone who would enjoy spending time with my spergy ass would be someone I'd happily spend time with. Wouldn't mind going shooting with Null.


I could see range time and beers after being a good day with folks like @Meat Target and maybe @Jet Fuel Johnny - maybe others.  That said I don't think I'd cross the "real life" and "internet" streams.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 19, 2021)

i'd meet either @Just A Butt or @SIGSEGV . just a butt because their (her?) takes are interesting yet funny, and sig because he is a fellow federal agent


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 19, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> i'd meet either @Just A Butt or @SIGSEGV . just a butt because their (her?) takes are interesting yet funny, and sig because he is a fellow federal agent


Still not gonna fuck you, man. 

I would have a beer with @BoxerShorts47. I just want to see if he gets all goofyarmed when he gets on a rant.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 19, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> Still not gonna fuck you, man.
> 
> I would have a beer with @BoxerShorts47. I just want to see if he gets all goofyarmed when he gets on a rant.


I wouldn't fuck you even if you asked 
Jeez is it so much these days to ask a lady out for a nice conversation and not have her dirty mind assume I want to dump my hot seed into her ready and waiting womb? God. The nerve if you people.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 20, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> The only reason I wouldn't would be the whole self-doxing aspect.


Ohh i know just the right bar for that. they have a very strict no picture politic.
right at the baltic shore, good beer, the only problem is that its a nudist bar...


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 3, 2022)

Hogan 
Null
Last Stand
Snailslime
Pragmatist
Pretty much everyone in the Canadian Convoy thread. 
Just any kiwi that doesn’t have visible peso tendencies.


----------



## Panzermensch (Mar 3, 2022)

@Neurotypical Mantis Doesn't seem so bad tbh, he seems pretty cool


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Mar 3, 2022)

Panzermensch said:


> @Neurotypical Mantis Doesn't seem so bad tbh, he seems pretty cool






aw. you too man


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 3, 2022)

@Meat Target To verify if he's actually Paul or not. I'm leaning 60% to yes.

Also any individual who has ever had a debate thread. I want to see the faces behind the spergery.


----------



## eDove (Mar 3, 2022)

@Boston Brand because his approach toward writing and storytelling is not only spot-on, but insider. I'm a huge writing sperg and I'd gladly have a conversation with someone who can differentiate between quality and mediocrity as well as he can.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 3, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> @Meat Target To verify if he's actually Paul or not. I'm leaning 60% to yes.


Sorry, I'm not. I wish I was, though.


----------



## Boston Brand (Mar 3, 2022)

eDove said:


> @Boston Brand because his approach toward writing and storytelling is not only spot-on, but insider. I'm a huge writing sperg and I'd gladly have a conversation with someone who can differentiate between quality and mediocrity as well as he can.



Daw, you're a true gent.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 3, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> Sorry, I'm not. I wish I was, though.


Likely story. I'd expect the real Paul to say the same thing.


----------



## He's Ronald McDonald (Mar 3, 2022)

@Coach Kreeton Of All That because he seems like a very funny guy  and his profile pics related to Kel are hilarious.


----------



## Frozen in time (Apr 10, 2022)

@AnOminous will be a good person to eat at a  restaurant which is my way of saying to meet irl with


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Apr 10, 2022)

I saw someone browsing the farms in an airport recently, I didn’t lean in close enough to see what username they had


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Apr 10, 2022)

Any of the regulars in the Moviebob or Kevin Gibes threads.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 10, 2022)

My response to anyone talking about KF irl:  "I have no idea what you're talking about."  Then walk off rapidly.  Holy fuck you weirdoes!


----------



## Dirk Willems (Apr 10, 2022)

Never one-on-one, but honestly, I'd attend a KF meetup.  The only people I'd really like to avoid are the True Psychos here, and I'd imagine that _maaybe_ one would show up.  Worst case, I just leave.  Of course, I'd never say my account name.  Imagine meeting someone IRL and greeting them with "Sup xXx_DarkLordEmoFan6969_xXx" instead of an actual name.  Just a bunch of people who happen to all use the farms.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Apr 11, 2022)

Why would I want to meet someone from THE INTERNET??


----------



## RussianParasite (Apr 11, 2022)

Kiwi Farms does not exist IRL so it isn’t possible to meet up with anyone here.


----------



## Panzermensch (May 2, 2022)

@Frank D'arbo I would totally love to sperg about Moral Orel more with him and show him my ever growing 5GB Clay Puppington image collection and my amazing collection of 1 moral orel related item.

Also @Mesh Gear Fox because he seems pretty nice too.

but I would only see them during something like as if there was a KF meetup. probably wouldn't let them in my house lmao maybe only at the driveway or at the local run down area or something.


----------



## omori (Sep 4, 2022)

FierceBrosnan said:


> @Kurosaki Ichigo fun, funny, and also super talented. And mutal birbing.


It is now 5 years in the future. Today the Farms runs in secret and we meet in meatspace for drinks, food and fun times. Shit be good.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 4, 2022)

A surprising number of kiwis.  If I meet with the wrong people, I do expect 1-5 pizzas, preferably either cheese or everything on it.  That's good payment for my dox.


----------



## Dread First (Sep 4, 2022)

@easy because we're South Asian brothers who love dabbing on autistic niggas and fat women on the internet.

@Woke Blue Muttlema because she's the shitposting sister I need that I never knew I wanted.

@Prostolurk so that we can both share our experiences orbiting a deranged Latvian man who deludes himself into contracting tapeworms for Patreon donations.

@From The Uncanny Valley because he's a quality poster any time I randomly come across his posts on the Farms.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Sep 4, 2022)

Honestly, I think it would be cool to meet all of you! Except the one and only person I ever ignored on this website. I won't say who they are, but they forced my hand.

It's not @snailslime, @Hollywood Hulk Hogan, @SSj_Ness, @gang weeder, or @secret watcher. I may disagree with the first four on certain political issues, but I don't hate them. I have no problems with secret watcher's stickers either.


----------



## Retink (Sep 4, 2022)

I'd say most of the current and former staff, it would be interesting to sit down and get an idea of what they think about all the shit.


----------



## troon patrol (Sep 4, 2022)

Anyone in the "Mega rad gun thread" I wouldn't mind sharing a drink with and conversation.


----------

